# Lizards > Chameleons >  panther chameleon?

## killerphade310

I'am thinking about getting a ambilobe panther for my next reptile , i have a reptile super show coming here in Los Angeles and want to know if you guys have seen the prices on these and if their cheaper then ordering online. I also would like to know if they sell them with the setup at this shows. :Very Happy: 

i have previous experience with this reptiles, since i used to own a jackson and veiled but do too movement i had to rehome them , so know im settled and dont have to worry about that.

----------


## llovelace

I'm not sure, hopefully someone else with more knowledge on cham prices will chime in.  On a side note, I'd love to have one someday  :Smile:

----------

killerphade310 (07-22-2011)

----------


## killerphade310

> I'm not sure, hopefully someone else with more knowledge on cham prices will chime in.  On a side note, I'd love to have one someday


thanks , I'am excited cant wait for the show , just hope i can get some answers

----------


## killerphade310

hellooo

----------


## MeinDraco

I just bought a baby Ambanja Panther for $125 from a local show.  That was a good deal.  I have seen the Ambilobe go for $150-$285.  It would be a better idea to buy one from the show. especially a local breeder.  They stress out very easy and you will have a happier Cham if he doesn't have to take the trip through the mail.  You can usually pick up screened enclosures at the show.  I would suggest buying a smaller one first and buying a small potted bush from Home Depot with lots of leaves so the little guy can hide and feel safe.  They are super cool and I love mine.  Do a lot of reading on their husbandry.  enjoy and good luck

----------


## susannuh

Depending on if it's a male or female And if it comes from a pure bloodline it could be about $400. Usually females are cheaper, and I highly recommend them versus males unless you plan on breeding. A few weeks ago we actually lost our male due to him having a prolapse from being ready to mate and we had no female. :[ However now were ready to breed with our new male and female. They do get stressed out easily but it is possible to get them shipped without them dying or being traumatized. You just have to have a really good breeder that knows what they are doing. Hope this helped.  :Smile:

----------

